

Machines judge humans in interactive courtroom drama. - erikh2000
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1086923250/machine-court-an-interactive-courtroom-drama?ref=home_location
A new form of entertainment where audience is on the stage with motion tracking over a large area that feeds into software controlling animation.
======
nu2ycombinator
Cool idea. Machine learning realty games

